# handle extenders for umbrella strollers?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I asked this over on Life with a Babe, but then I realized you parents with toddlers may be the REAL experts on strollers.









Have any of you bought or made handle extenders for an umbrella stroller that work well for taller parents? DP can hardly use our umbrella stroller at all, and it encourages horrible posture for me.

I did a bit of Googling and found
http://www.happybabyproducts.com/adexhanbar.html
and
http://www.cyberbabymall.com/8706.html
(there may be others).

But if I'm going to buy something that costs more than the stroller did, I'd like to know that it works well!

Since my original post someone said they had so-so results with a Stroller Stretcher (http://www.amazon.com/Berkeley-Baby-.../dp/B0007D4QOG)
and the review there recommends "Handle Helpers," which appear to no longer exist.

Any insights you can share? I'd rather not get a whole new stroller -- the umbrella stroller is wonderfully simple, compact, and light!


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

No insights about this?


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I had those handle extenders for an umbrella stroller a few years ago. It seemed like a good idea since I am tall. I have to say, I would not recommend them. IME they would slip after a while. I was a pain b/c I would have to constantly tighten them up. Those strollers are hard enough to push. Not worth it. I would just buy another inexpensive stroller with higher handles.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I haven't ever tried handle extenders. My umbrella stroller came with decently high handles. Its a Maclaren.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

We tried one version of a handle-extender once similar to your last link; I wouldn't recommend it either. It really wasn't firm enough to steer the stroller. We ended up investing in a Maclaren stroller.


----------



## swell_mel (Jul 20, 2006)

Dh is 6'6 and cannot push our umbrella strollers. Heck, I'm 5'6 and it's hard on me. I've looked into the handle extenders but I have a problem spending that much money on them since they cost more than the stroller (and we'd need 2) and none of them seem to get good reviews. There might be one or two good reviews but the rest just talk about how crappy they are. I told dh I'd just find a couple branches and duck tape them to the handles.







We don't use our strollers often enough to justify buying new taller strollers and it's not in our budget either. Good luck in your search.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swell_mel* 
Dh is 6'6 and cannot push our umbrella strollers. Heck, I'm 5'6 and it's hard on me. I've looked into the handle extenders but I have a problem spending that much money on them since they cost more than the stroller (and we'd need 2) and none of them seem to get good reviews. There might be one or two good reviews but the rest just talk about how crappy they are. I told dh I'd just find a couple branches and duck tape them to the handles.







We don't use our strollers often enough to justify buying new taller strollers and it's not in our budget either. Good luck in your search.

It's such a ridiculous problem -- I'm 5'8" -- that's on the tall side for a woman, but it's not like it's so unusual. You would think these "standard" strollers were designed for our grandparents' generation, these teeny little women! I guess it's cheaper to make the handles a little shorter rather than adding on a couple extra inches ... but you would think these companies would get the message! Maybe I need to start watching Craigslist for used Maclarens, or go the duct tape route. I sure wish there were less expensive options!


----------

